# Fish Market in Shelter from the Storm



## SteveC (Mar 18, 2010)

I just noticed that the witches swamp encounter in Shelter From the Storm gives directions to a fish market in Seaquen, along with a description of their contact.

I looked through the adventure, and it appears that it isn't discussed further...which is strange because it's so obvious a hook for the group to follow up with. Was the plan to make that Lee's home? Or merely a red herring?

I have no problems adapting it for my purposes, but I'm wondering if it was supposed to tie into any of the other Seaquen encounters.

By the way, my group is loving Shelter so far.

--Steve


----------



## Daern (Apr 19, 2010)

I have the same question.  Is this part of some inflitration plan on the part of the Rags?  What did you do with it SteveC?


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2010)

Good question. The group went to see Torrent's mentor right away, so they think they have a handle on their quarry. If they head over there, I'll treat it as a variation on the combat arena area.

Basically I planned it out as a market that had a small cafe in it...sort of like Pike's Market in Seattle. If they investigate there it's another path to get to who the badguys are. My overall goal when running is that if the players decide something is important, then I'll throw them a bone and have something for them to find there. It's worked pretty well.

I'll have more info later this week: I was trapped in London and away from my books, so I'm just getting back into my GM mode.

--Steve


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2010)

SteveC said:


> I was trapped in London and away from my books,




There are worse places to be trapped!  Did you check out anything good?  I was at Churchill's War Cabinet Rooms last week (we were in London to buy my wedding suit), and they were utterly fascinating - so claustrophobic, but with every original map and item of furniture preserved exactly how they were during the Blitz.

(No Daleks there though).


----------



## Blackbrrd (Apr 25, 2010)

Wedding suit? Congratulations or my condolences I guess


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2010)

Morrus said:


> There are worse places to be trapped!  Did you check out anything good?  I was at Churchill's War Cabinet Rooms last week (we were in London to buy my wedding suit), and they were utterly fascinating - so claustrophobic, but with every original map and item of furniture preserved exactly how they were during the Blitz.
> 
> (No Daleks there though).




That's actually very interesting: I stopped by there as well. It's funny to think that we might have crossed paths and not even known it.

I always stop by the game store (Game's Plus?) right over by the British Museum along with Forbidden Planet when I'm in London. We also made it up to Nottingham to see the Games Workshop HQ. Sadly, our flight out was on the same day that the Globe opened up, so I didn't get to see Macbeth. 

I love London, but by the time I was done with it, I think I'll need a bit of a rest before coming back...

--Steve


----------



## SteveC (May 15, 2010)

I thought I'd take a moment to update what my group did with the fish market now that I've actually run it.

They took the bait on the "someone is looking for you" thread, and have been investigating it ever since.

The group investigated the house that is mentioned as a drop location for information on the players, and found that there were a couple of out of work dock workers there who had been recruited to do something to "stop them fereners, takin' our jobs!" The group discovered that information about the group was to be delivered to the fish market, where there was apparently some sort of general message board.

What I'm doing is having three checks take up half a day's time, so the group essentially got three successes for the skill challenge and were moved back in that direction.

From there, one of the group members is a changeling, who impersonated the contact, and met another man who mentioned meetings planning something big at a nearby business. With some shrewd bluff, diplomacy and a good perception check, they've discovered where this meeting is taking place, and that gave them three more successes.

I'm making the whole skill challenge a mult-layered investigation that will lead them to the wyrms at the end of the road, and finish off that part of the story.

Hopefully that made sense, and didn't spoil the whole scene for anyone playing the adventure.

--Steve


----------



## Daern (May 15, 2010)

My players on thursday were very interested in the fish market as well.  They went asking around and I directed streetwise types to the Royale.  Then they got into the Arson investigations which took them down a manhole.


----------

